# Eheim 2180 leaks when I move it



## paul.in.kendal (6 Dec 2009)

This big boy comes with castors - you're supposed to tilt it slightly then roll it along.  As soon as I tilt it a fraction it leaks badly from between the body and the powerhead.  I tried picking the whole thing up today instead - and it did the same thing (this time all down my trousaers   ).  Apart from a poorly seated or damaged gasket, any other ideas why this might be happening?


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> This big boy comes with castors - you're supposed to tilt it slightly then roll it along.  As soon as I tilt it a fraction it leaks badly from between the body and the powerhead.  I tried picking the whole thing up today instead - and it did the same thing (this time all down my trousaers   ).  Apart from a poorly seated or damaged gasket, any other ideas why this might be happening?



have you checked if the seal has worn.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (6 Dec 2009)

No, but the filter has only been used for two weeks from new.


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

best to look at all possibilities, even though it would be pretty shocking for something to have worn down that quickly, its something i would check.

good luck.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Dec 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> This big boy comes with castors - you're supposed to tilt it slightly then roll it along.  As soon as I tilt it a fraction it leaks badly from between the body and the powerhead.  I tried picking the whole thing up today instead - and it did the same thing (this time all down my trousaers   ).  Apart from a poorly seated or damaged gasket, any other ideas why this might be happening?



Paul
 damaged seal between filter casing and powerhead, 

2080 parts list attached - the only difference between an 2080 & 2180 is the thermo unit at the bottom of the filter unit.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... -parts.asp

Following the previous reply I would contact Ehiem or where you bought it from.

Paul.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies.  I need to check that seal carefully (in a day or so, once the missus hs got over the spillage!), and get back to the vendor in need.  Thanks again.


----------



## jolt100 (6 Dec 2009)

Paul, check for grit on the seal and the canister, I found a lot of fine dust from the eheim filter medium after the first couple of clean outs from new.It doesnt take much to break the seal as the gasket is only thin.
Hope you find the problem, let us know when you find the solution, 

Regards

John


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2009)

I have a similar problem on a 2128, as soon as i turn it off it starts to leak at the seal. I've not tries this as i just got a new filter but rubbing vasaline around the seal before you put it back together is supposed to help.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (7 Dec 2009)

Thanks Dan, I'll give that a try too, once I've checked for grit and dust in the seal.


----------



## Mark Webb (7 Dec 2009)

I had a leaking problem with x 2028. Water was accumulating inside the head when running and when I tilted it the water leaked out. Turned out to be an issue with the hose connectors. Eheim replaced them FOC, so it maybe worth asking them if there are any issues with the 2180.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (7 Dec 2009)

Now we're talking!  That sounds exactly like what is happening with mine. I'll check I've installed the hose connector properly, and check with Eheim too.  If you have a UK contact for Eheim, I'd be grateful. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Mark Webb (7 Dec 2009)

Best way to handle it is to contact Eheim. I took mine into retailer I purchased from  and they told me it was old and about time to replace it    There isn't much to go wrong with them really. Its just about having O Rings seated and making sure they are well Vaselined.

Importer contact details:
John Allan Aquariums Ltd.      
Mr. Allan Riley
Eastern Way Industrial Estate  
Bury St. Edmunds, Suffolk IP32 7AB     

Phone: 01284-755051    
Fax: 01284-750960 

This is an email address I have from the service department at Eheim
Cornelia.Veith@eheim.de

I would suggest you email Eheim noting the model and problem you are experiencing. They were most helpful and highlighted the issue, sent me the replacement connector FOC. Of course that may not be your problem but I feel sure they will sort it.

Allen Riley at John Allen Aquariums  is also most helpful.

It could be a problem with one of the O Rings inside the head. If you are handy, its not difficult to strip down and check it, but talk it through first with John Allen and make sure you have a replacement O Ring kit. With the 2028 there is only one way to reassemble it. If you do it the wrong way you can damage it.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (8 Dec 2009)

Thanks Mark, most helpful.  I've had a reply back from Eheim's German service department (from Cornelia, in fact).  She also advised I contact John Allan Aquariums direct, so I'm doing that.  I'll post the outcome in due course.  Thanks again.


----------



## Mark Webb (8 Dec 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark, most helpful.  I've had a reply back from Eheim's German service department (from Cornelia, in fact).  She also advised I contact John Allan Aquariums direct, so I'm doing that.  I'll post the outcome in due course.  Thanks again.



You're welcome. Please do post the outcome. I will be interested as I intend to buy a 2180 myself very soon.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (12 Dec 2009)

No reply from John Allan Aquariums yet, which is disappointing.  Checked the filter this morning, only to discover it's been quietly leaking into the cabinet - the water has got under the veneer surface and blown some of the chipboard, which is really depressing.  Thankfully it hasn't affected any of the panels that are visible when the doors are shut, but even so...

I checked the seals and vaselined them - hoping this'll stop the leaking when in situ at least.

Awaiting a response from Mr Riley with interest...


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Jan 2010)

Just a quick update.  Vaselining the seals (and making sure they're properly seated) seems to do the trick.  I have to put it down to my complete lack of experience, I suppose...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Jan 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> No reply from John Allan Aquariums yet, which is disappointing.  Checked the filter this morning, only to discover it's been quietly leaking into the cabinet - the water has got under the veneer surface and blown some of the chipboard, which is really depressing.  Thankfully it hasn't affected any of the panels that are visible when the doors are shut, but even so...
> 
> I checked the seals and vaselined them - hoping this'll stop the leaking when in situ at least.
> 
> Awaiting a response from Mr Riley with interest...



Paul

Try these peolpe for your seals:
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpic ... s_2080.htm
email address @ the bottom of the parts list.
contact phone: http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/about-us.asp
Regards
Paul.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (20 Mar 2010)

More issues with this filter.  I've had further big leakages last weekend, and a replacement head and hose connectors delivered (under warranty).  See 'Punishment of Luxury' journal for more.  I'm now convinced the problem has been the hose connector all along.  I do hope this issue is now resolved for good...


----------



## Ross (25 Mar 2010)

Have a look at the primer system,That why mine was leaking I took it apart and put a lot of Vaseline around all the seals in the primer and its not leaked since.


----------

